# 2.5L Headers



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Before you ask, I have used the Search function and haven't found what I'm looking for. 

My question is, what are the current options for headers for our engines? I know Eurojet has one, but I thought I came across somewhere of another company that is starting to make them. Whatever company this was posted a "teaser" photo somewhere, it was definitely for the 5-cylinder, and looked far more "tangled" than the Eurojet model. If that makes any sense, maybe you can help.


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

I dont know but I think it is a header. Not plural headers. Any of them is better than stock.:laugh:


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

http://www.evolutiontuning.com/evoheaders25DOHC20V.htm


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

JettaMk5 said:


> http://www.evolutiontuning.com/evoheaders25DOHC20V.htm


 This was the product I was thinking of. Thanks for your help! 

Which would you choose? As much as I like the presumed benefits of the Evolution product, I can't justify spending twice the amount at this time. Do you agree/disagree? Do you have either product? Which would you choose?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SLiMeX said:


> This was the product I was thinking of. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Which would you choose? As much as I like the presumed benefits of the Evolution product, I can't justify spending twice the amount at this time. Do you agree/disagree? Do you have either product? Which would you choose?


 i had the evo header and the ej header. i liked the evo more in terms of sound, performance, and it looks so damn cool:beer: the ej looks clean as it comes raw, the evo came ceramic coated. i liked the ej as well, i guess get which ever fits your budget, but u might have to go with evolution because ej is not making their header anymore


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Really? The evo headers are better than ejs???


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

i didnt say better. i liked it in terms of the sound and throttle response. the ej is a straight thru design. it was loud as hell, and a lil laggy in response compared to the evo. most people prob cant even tell the difference in performance, but the sound of the ej with my exhaust was obnoxiousely loud. 

the evo header is an amazing piece tho, its a tuned header as the ej is just a straight thru. in terms of quality the ej has great looks great. i dont know i guess i noticed the small performance difference for the huge price difference.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

shorty VS long tube headers change were the tq range is for sure. both are good, but both will "act" a bit differnt then eachother. long will lose low end tq but will scream up top. 
shorty will hold low end and smooth thru out , gain at top but not as much after stock redline...if chipped. 

you'll have to make a decition on what goals you want in the end. both are nice. both are quailty.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

liked em both just ej was too loud with the tt exhaust. a local dude had the ej headers with awe exhaust and it sounded great. i got my evo header on a deal from them but still ran me more than the ej.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

evolution tuning header + usp test pipe would be real loud too.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

a7xogg said:


> evolution tuning header + usp test pipe would be real loud too.


 i should state that i had the ej first. i bought it with the hi-flow cat dp. i would never run a test pipe since they are illegal here, and a hi flow cat keeps me legal, with almost no restriction:thumbup: anywayz that setup with the tt exhaust was terribly loud. when i got the evo, i cut the flange off the header and dp and did a v-band clamp and it was quiter but performed a little better for my style of driving. idk like he said its your preference. :beer:


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> i should state that i had the ej first. i bought it with the hi-flow cat dp. i would never run a test pipe since they are illegal here, and a hi flow cat keeps me legal, with almost no restriction:thumbup: anywayz that setup with the tt exhaust was terribly loud. when i got the evo, i cut the flange off the header and dp and did a v-band clamp and it was quiter but performed a little better for my style of driving. idk like he said its your preference. :beer:


 I ran a test pipe, a ups introduction sale plus me being a little immature. Now i run a full eurojet exhaust header+high flow+ catback and its just perfect. No highway drone and its the perfect tone when you give it the right foot


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

ya i like the ej header, just way to loud with the tt exhaust. id get pulled over creeping away from a red light. never got a ticket tho, i live in the city, so the drone from the tall buildings was insane. still is with the stock header but liveable. the tt exhaust is retarded loud, but cheap.lol i want an apr rsc and retro fit it to the rabbit if the buyer wants it turbo'd still,lol


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> ya i like the ej header, just way to loud with the tt exhaust. id get pulled over creeping away from a red light. never got a ticket tho, i live in the city, so the drone from the tall buildings was insane. still is with the stock header but liveable. the tt exhaust is retarded loud, but cheap.lol i want an apr rsc and retro fit it to the rabbit if the buyer wants it turbo'd still,lol


 Im assuming you have the single muffler tt exhaust 
Any single muffler exhaust system is really loud


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

a7xogg said:


> Im assuming you have the single muffler tt exhaust
> Any single muffler exhaust system is really loud


 ya it was single borla dual tip:beer: yep the drone chattered my brainlol


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> get which ever fits your budget, but u might have to go with evolution because ej is not making their header anymore


 I e-mailed Eurojet yesterday about the unavailability of their 2.5L header. This morning a representative e-mailed me back explaining that the header is undergoing some minor "adjustments" and will become available in the Spring. 

I suppose I'll wait for that? I wanted to purchase both the header and the exhaust simultaneously along with upgraded software. Is it a poor decision to do all of this without also upgrading my intake? I had purchased the BSH intake over a year ago and I was too worried to put it on, since the installation required the unwinding of the wiring loom to better fit the MAF sensor...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SLiMeX said:


> I e-mailed Eurojet yesterday about the unavailability of their 2.5L header. This morning a representative e-mailed me back explaining that the header is undergoing some minor "adjustments" and will become available in the Spring.
> 
> I suppose I'll wait for that? I wanted to purchase both the header and the exhaust simultaneously along with upgraded software. Is it a poor decision to do all of this without also upgrading my intake? I had purchased the BSH intake over a year ago and I was too worried to put it on, since the installation required the unwinding of the wiring loom to better fit the MAF sensor...


 With that intake u bought, its a pita to install but just remove the battery, cut the tape that holds the maf wire to the bracket,then pull the mag towards the front of the car, reinstall the battery and install the intake. Takes about 25 mins.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> With that intake u bought, its a pita to install but just remove the battery, cut the tape that holds the maf wire to the bracket,then pull the mag towards the front of the car, reinstall the battery and install the intake. Takes about 25 mins.


 I understood the instructions on how to install the intake, which is why I kept it in the box and never opened it. In fact, I sold it a couple months ago for the exact amount I payed for it since I knew I wasn't going to use it.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

SLiMeX said:


> I had purchased the BSH intake over a year ago and I was too worried to put it on, since the installation required the unwinding of the wiring loom to better fit the MAF sensor...


 It's really not as serious as they make it sound. All you do is undo a few inches of electrical tape so you have more play in the MAF wire. There's nothing permanent done, no cutting any wires, just unwrap and rewrap.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

To reiterate, I wanted to purchase both the header and the exhaust simultaneously along with upgraded software. Is it a poor decision to do all of this without also upgrading my intake?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

SLiMeX said:


> To reiterate, I wanted to purchase both the header and the exhaust simultaneously along with upgraded software. Is it a poor decision to do all of this without also upgrading my intake?


 S long as you use 93 octane for the untuned headers, nothing bad will happen. I tak from experience, log, notes, and several tests. 

So, no. Go ahead and do it by stages, no harm there.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

I've had the Evo header since the pre order purchase and loved it. And yes with the USP test pipe it is loud. Gonna switch to a hi-flow cat to reduce noise and pass emissions. I've always been a fan of the evo though even as the other headers have been released by companies.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

SLiMeX said:


> To reiterate, I wanted to purchase both the header and the exhaust simultaneously along with upgraded software. Is it a poor decision to do all of this without also upgrading my intake?


 Sounds good to me. You always wanna upgrade stuff as you go. Just make sure you get an intake or just fab one up yourself like i did when I first bought my car. Gotta remember, if the air going out of the engine is less restricted by the headers and exhaust and youre also upping the power with the chip, you also need to help the engine get enough air by upgrading the intake so everything flows smoothly. It wont hurt your engine not doing it, but its a good idea to eventually upgrade it.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

what hp gains can you expect from a header system?


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't have an exact number because I didn't dyno when I just did the header but it should be pretty decent especially when you do the whole exhaust back and an intake. When you hold the header and exhaust manifold in hand you can see how much better you will be flowing which would make for some good gains right off the engine before your cat (if you have one) bottles you up again

http://www.evolutiontuning.com/GraphA5201A5301Large.JPG

This is the link from EVO with a stock car no other exhaust just their header and intake


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks man..i want one just short on money..havent caught up yet from the holidays..need an intake first and some good coilovers.do you know if the header bolts up with an intake manifold?


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Opposite ends of the inline 5 so I wouldn't see any issues since the manifold isn't going to make the engine move. Its still going to be sitting in the same place. Wish I could get my hands on an intake mani right now. Which one you getting? All I've seen are meant for turbo cars not N/A


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

theres a thread on here with this place up in PA that does one...HEP i think is the company that its manufactored from..i think the name of the shop is apt tuning or something like that


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5065296-HEP-2.5-manifold-review


heres that thread


----------

